# [SOLVED] PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey there.
A while back a friend said he's gonna add a new graphic's card, which he dident after all, but he put my old one back in.
Since then my pc has been getting random shut down's every so often, say's a blue screen but it's not Screen says "No signal" 5 - 10 secs after it shuts down.
It's been going on for about 8 weeks after. Used to happen 1 every 2 to 3 days. But recently it's gone insane to 2 - 4 times a day.

This is all the info i know. I kinda suck with PC's so please tell me what / need to get :]

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	116
BCP1:	8776E510
BCP2:	8C819152
BCP3:	C000009A
BCP4:	00000004
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini092511-06.dmp
C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-104427-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\WERC9D3.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
Microsoft Online Crash Analysis

I use Vista.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Hello lolwhowtf and Welcome to TSF,

Thread has been moved to the BSOD/Crash forum. Please follow the instructions found here. RAR/ZIP all files down and attach them to your next reply in this thread.


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Hey, and cheers. Right, i think i've got everything.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Hi again and sorry for the late reply,

Your most recent BSODs has the following fault:


```
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
```
The driver you're using:

```
nvlddmkm.sys      Wed Aug 03 10:06:24 2011 (4E390F90)
```
Seems to be up to date. However I would recommend you to either:
1. Uninstall the graphics driver > Reboot > Download and install again.
2. Try an older graphic driver.

Also this driver:

```
GEARAspiWDM.sys   Mon Aug 07 18:11:27 2006 (44D7743F)
```
From GearSoftware (Comes with itunes or gearsoftware CD-ROM) should be updated or removed, as it's not a Windows 7 driver, which could cause issues aswell.

If you're unsure as to what driver this is, you could rename the driver to something else so that Windows won't use it. And if it affects your machine, you can just rename it back again:

Go to Start > Computer.
Navigate to: C:\Windows\system32\drivers.
Locate the file GEARAspiWDM.sys.
Rename it to GEARAspiWDM_old.sys.
Reboot the machine.

And generally, make sure your Windows Updates are all up to date aswell.


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Right, uninstalled + installed it again, hope it works.
If not, how do i update it to a older one? 

Dident know about itunes, so cheers for that also :]

Cheers again, should i post here if it fails again? :]


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Usually they have a "Older drivers" button, unable to find that on Nvidias homepage though. You might have to contact their support to receive an older one or if you can find it anywhere else on the site of course!

Yes, please keep us updated and let us know if it works out, or if it results in another BSOD. If it results in another BSOD, run the script again to extract the most recent BSOD.


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Hey, Right, something strange happened. It was going into the mode off restarting itself, screen went black "No single" But this time, the computer did not shut down, Nor did the screen reload again. Could this be more off a hardware problem, and should i run the script also?

I had to turn the PC of via button this time. Which is completely different from usual. 

Cheers for the help again :]


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Nah this is usually not a hardware fault, it's just that Windows didn't shut down properly.
You could just run a system file check to see that all your Windows files are intact.

Go to Start > Search.
Type "cmd" > Rightclick "cmd.exe" > Run as administrator.
Run this command:
*sfc /scannow*
And let us know if any errors were found. And if they were repaired successfully.

But it will most likely not happen again, this can happen to almost any PC, even if there is no real 'fault' with the machine.


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

"Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."

I believe that sounds good.
So far, I haven't had any other instances wear my pc had "No signal" Other then earlier. If it goes fine on thursday, I do believe it is good again :]


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Alright, sounds lovely!

Keep us updated and mark the thread as solved (Thread Tools at the top of this thread) whenever you feel the issue has dissapeared! And of course reply back if the problem still persists!


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Hey, seems like my pc did it again.


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Can you explain, how my LCD screen, looses signal? lol... This is getting beyond a joke T_T.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Hi - 

Every BSOD has the same bugcheck - *0x116* = video TDR timeout

NVIDIA named as probable cause.

Every bugcheck contains a parm exception = *0xc000009a* = STATUS_INSUFFICIENT_RESOURCES = paged pool depletion

Windows Reports Out of Resources Error When Memory Is Available


Update your XP-era Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC driver - 

```
[font=lucida console]Rtlh86.sys        Tue Sep 26 07:20:27 2006 (45190CFB)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#Rtlh86.sys

See if Driver Verifier flags a 3rd party driver - 

Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then run jcgriff2 BSOD app again - 

- Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista


It appears to me that hardware was likely damaged when the video card was swapped in/out.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`





BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini092911-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Thu Sep 29 07:51:46.406 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:14:22.095
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+614152 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 84c38510 8c218152 c000009a 00000004
BiosVersion = 5.19
BiosReleaseDate = 09/03/2007
SystemManufacturer = Compaq-Presario
SystemProductName = GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK
MaxSpeed:     1600
CurrentSpeed: 1600
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini092811-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Tue Sep 27 20:04:01.889 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:45:28.020
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+614152 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 84a18510 8cc23152 c000009a 00000004
BiosVersion = 5.19
BiosReleaseDate = 09/03/2007
SystemManufacturer = Compaq-Presario
SystemProductName = GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK
MaxSpeed:     1600
CurrentSpeed: 1600
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini092711-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Tue Sep 27 18:18:00.860 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:55:00.133
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+614152 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 871d3360 8c81a152 c000009a 00000004
BiosVersion = 5.19
BiosReleaseDate = 09/03/2007
SystemManufacturer = Compaq-Presario
SystemProductName = GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK
MaxSpeed:     1600
CurrentSpeed: 1600
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini092711-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Tue Sep 27 11:15:27.052 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:43:36.052
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+614152 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 84de7008 8d01b152 c000009a 00000004
BiosVersion = 5.19
BiosReleaseDate = 09/03/2007
SystemManufacturer = Compaq-Presario
SystemProductName = GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK
MaxSpeed:     1600
CurrentSpeed: 1600
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini092511-06.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Sun Sep 25 17:34:15.111 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:26.012
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+614152 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 8776e510 8c819152 c000009a 00000004
BiosVersion = 5.19
BiosReleaseDate = 09/03/2007
SystemManufacturer = Compaq-Presario
SystemProductName = GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK
MaxSpeed:     1600
CurrentSpeed: 1600
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini092511-05.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Sun Sep 25 17:21:15.968 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:57:45.220
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+614152 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 8720d510 8c820152 c000009a 00000004
BiosVersion = 5.19
BiosReleaseDate = 09/03/2007
SystemManufacturer = Compaq-Presario
SystemProductName = GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK
MaxSpeed:     1600
CurrentSpeed: 1600
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini092511-04.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Sun Sep 25 14:51:15.377 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:44.299
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+614152 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 875c7078 8d01e152 c000009a 00000004
BiosVersion = 5.19
BiosReleaseDate = 09/03/2007
SystemManufacturer = Compaq-Presario
SystemProductName = GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK
MaxSpeed:     1600
CurrentSpeed: 1600
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini092511-03.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Sun Sep 25 14:28:57.153 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:42:59.143
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+614152 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 872ba510 8ce1f152 c000009a 00000004
BiosVersion = 5.19
BiosReleaseDate = 09/03/2007
SystemManufacturer = Compaq-Presario
SystemProductName = GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK
MaxSpeed:     1600
CurrentSpeed: 1600
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini092511-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Sun Sep 25 13:45:12.278 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:19:00.407
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+614152 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 86c95008 8cc14152 c000009a 00000004
BiosVersion = 5.19
BiosReleaseDate = 09/03/2007
SystemManufacturer = Compaq-Presario
SystemProductName = GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK
MaxSpeed:     1600
CurrentSpeed: 1600
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini092511-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Sun Sep 25 07:25:41.566 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:09:42.649
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+614152 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 84bc93c8 8c41a152 c000009a 00000004
BiosVersion = 5.19
BiosReleaseDate = 09/03/2007
SystemManufacturer = Compaq-Presario
SystemProductName = GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK
MaxSpeed:     1600
CurrentSpeed: 1600
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

I believe so, Cheers for the reply. 

I'll start it tonight.
Also, how do you update it... Downloaded it and well... dosent update =p


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Try this download - http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

It should be an EXE file. Download & save file. RIGHT-click on the EXE file, select "Run as Administrator"

Check Device Manager & see if it did get updated - 
START | type *devmgmt.msc*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

The top post may be wrong attached Files. Couldn't remove it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Hi - 

The latest dump was VERIFIER_ENABLED and named AVG as the probable cause.

Get rid of AVG - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion. Install MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/security_essentials/default.aspx

There is little doubt in my mind that the 2006 Realtek driver is killing you - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Rtlh86.sys        Tue [COLOR=red]Sep 26[/COLOR] 07:20:27 [COLOR=red]2006[/COLOR] (45190CFB)[/FONT]
```
It needs to be updated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


```
[FONT=lucida console]Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini100311-01.dmp][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Executable search path is: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Machine Name:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Kernel base = 0x82410000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82527c70[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sun Oct  2 20:09:04.772 2011 (UTC - 4:00)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 22:44:39.536[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Kernel Symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]...............................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]................................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading User Symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading unloaded module list[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]..........[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck A, {cdd30f74, 2, 1, 827cdede}[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for avgtdix.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for avgtdix.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : avgtdix.sys ( avgtdix+602d )[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Followup: MachineOwner[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]---------[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]1: kd>  !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]caused by drivers using improper addresses.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg1: cdd30f74, memory referenced[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg2: 00000002, IRQL[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg4: 827cdede, address which referenced memory[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Debugging Details:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]------------------[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82547868[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 82527420[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]cdd30f74 [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CURRENT_IRQL:  2[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FAULTING_IP: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]hal!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToSynch+e[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827cdede f00fba2900      lock bts dword ptr [ecx],0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]TRAP_FRAME:  85565c00 -- (.trap 0xffffffff85565c00)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ErrCode = 00000002[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]eax=00000000 ebx=00000000 ecx=cdd30f74 edx=00000001 esi=cdd30f74 edi=cdd30f30[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]eip=827cdede esp=85565c74 ebp=85565c88 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]hal!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToSynch+0xe:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827cdede f00fba2900      lock bts dword ptr [ecx],0   ds:0023:cdd30f74=????????[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Resetting default scope[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 827cdede to 8245dfd9[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]STACK_TEXT:  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565c00 827cdede badb0d00 00000001 82528800 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2e1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565c70 826ffedd cdd30f74 00000000 cdd30f74 hal!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToSynch+0xe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565c88 8eb4302d 827cdf60 87630e68 8904d338 nt!VerifierKfAcquireSpinLock+0x4f[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565ca8 8eb18903 cdd30f30 8b253a88 00000000 avgtdix+0x602d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565cf0 84449dc7 8eb42fe0 00000000 844dfb20 tdx!TdxCloseConnectionEndpointTlRequestComplete+0x199[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565d08 82bb5915 9ea1e654 8251213c 872b8940 tcpip!TcpCleanupTcbWorkQueueRoutine+0xbd[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565d2c 8261dcc3 872b8940 844dfb20 87374d40 NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+0x2f[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565d44 824b5e22 87374d40 00000000 8428bad0 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x2d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565d7c 825e5fe2 87374d40 120e959d 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565dc0 8244eefe 824b5d25 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]STACK_COMMAND:  kb[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FOLLOWUP_IP: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]avgtdix+602d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eb4302d ??              ???[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYMBOL_NAME:  avgtdix+602d[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]MODULE_NAME: avgtdix[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]IMAGE_NAME:  avgtdix.sys[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d9a3dd4[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_VRF_avgtdix+602d[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BUCKET_ID:  0xA_VRF_avgtdix+602d[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Followup: MachineOwner[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]---------[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]eax=803d1120 ebx=00000002 ecx=82510200 edx=00003315 esi=803d113c edi=00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]eip=8245dfd9 esp=85565be8 ebp=85565c00 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]nt!KiTrap0E+0x2e1:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8245dfd9 833d84ec538200  cmp     dword ptr [nt!KiFreezeFlag (8253ec84)],0 ds:0023:8253ec84=????????[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565c00 827cdede badb0d00 00000001 82528800 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2e1 (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ 85565c00)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565c70 826ffedd cdd30f74 00000000 cdd30f74 hal!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToSynch+0xe (FPO: [0,0,0])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565c88 8eb4302d 827cdf60 87630e68 8904d338 nt!VerifierKfAcquireSpinLock+0x4f[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565ca8 8eb18903 cdd30f30 8b253a88 00000000 avgtdix+0x602d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565cf0 84449dc7 8eb42fe0 00000000 844dfb20 tdx!TdxCloseConnectionEndpointTlRequestComplete+0x199 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565d08 82bb5915 9ea1e654 8251213c 872b8940 tcpip!TcpCleanupTcbWorkQueueRoutine+0xbd (FPO: [Non-Fpo])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565d2c 8261dcc3 872b8940 844dfb20 87374d40 NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+0x2f (FPO: [Non-Fpo])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565d44 824b5e22 87374d40 00000000 8428bad0 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x2d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565d7c 825e5fe2 87374d40 120e959d 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]85565dc0 8244eefe 824b5d25 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]start    end        module name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8040b000 80412000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80412000 80482000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80482000 80493000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80493000 8049b000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8049b000 804dc000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]804dc000 805bc000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]805bc000 805e6000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80602000 8067e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8067e000 8068b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8068b000 806d1000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]806d1000 806da000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]806da000 806e2000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]806e2000 80709000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80709000 80718000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80718000 80727000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80727000 80771000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80771000 80778000   intelide intelide.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80778000 80786000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80786000 80796000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80796000 8079e000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8079e000 807bc000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]807bc000 807ee000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]807ee000 807fe000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]81608000 81623000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]81623000 816d3000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]816d3000 81703000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:45:24 2009 (49E02064)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]81703000 81713000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]81713000 8173d000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8173d000 81747000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]81747000 8175a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8175a000 817c7000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 15:53:31 2010 (4B804BCB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]817c7000 817e4000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:25:08 2011 (4DBABC34)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]817e4000 817fd000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 08:23:54 2011 (4D63B8EA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82410000 827ca000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Jun 17 09:26:27 2011 (4DFB5603)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827ca000 827fd000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82a08000 82a79000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82a79000 82b84000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82b84000 82baf000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82baf000 82bea000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Apr 05 11:15:04 2010 (4BB9FE78)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82bea000 82bf9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84407000 844f4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Jun 17 09:33:20 2011 (4DFB57A0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]844f4000 8450f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8450f000 84518000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84518000 84527000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84527000 845c7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Jan 20 08:50:57 2011 (4D383DC1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]845c7000 845dc000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]845dc000 845ec000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]845ec000 845f7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84604000 84714000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84714000 8474d000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8474d000 84755000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84755000 84764000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84764000 8478b000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8478b000 8479c000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8479c000 847bd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847bd000 847c6000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847c6000 847cc500   avgrkx86 avgrkx86.sys Wed Mar 16 10:05:26 2011 (4D80C3A6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847cd000 847d0f80   AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Tue Feb 22 00:21:35 2011 (4D6347DF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847d1000 847dc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847dc000 847e4000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847e4000 847ee000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847f1000 847fc000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8a803000 8b1e9000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Aug 03 05:06:24 2011 (4E390F90)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b1e9000 8b1ed000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri May 20 23:57:55 2011 (4DD73843)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b1ed000 8b1f9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b800000 8b80f000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b80f000 8b89c000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b8ab000 8b8b6000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b8b6000 8b8f4000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b8f4000 8b903000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b903000 8b916000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b916000 8b921000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b921000 8b935000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b935000 8b936380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b939000 8b968000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b968000 8b9a9000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9a9000 8b9b4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9b4000 8b9cb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9cb000 8b9d6000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9d6000 8b9f9000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba00000 8ba0d000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba0e000 8ba4b000   dtsoftbus01 dtsoftbus01.sys Fri Jun 17 03:38:44 2011 (4DFB0484)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba4b000 8ba55000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba55000 8ba62000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba62000 8ba97000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba97000 8baa8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8baa8000 8bab8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bab8000 8bac0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bac0000 8bae5000   nvhda32v nvhda32v.sys Tue May 10 05:41:00 2011 (4DC9082C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bae5000 8bb12000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb12000 8bb37000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb37000 8bb4d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb4d000 8bb5b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb5b000 8bb6e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb6e000 8bbaa000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bbaa000 8bbc1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Apr 14 10:59:03 2011 (4DA70BB7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bbc1000 8bbfc100   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Thu Jan 06 23:35:29 2011 (4D269811)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8e800000 8e80a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8e80b000 8ea41300   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed Feb 11 07:38:05 2009 (4992C6AD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea42000 8ea57000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea5a000 8ea66000   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Tue Mar 01 07:23:55 2011 (4D6CE55B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea66000 8ea8c800   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 14:25:55 2011 (4D9CB033)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea8d000 8ea96000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea96000 8ea9d000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea9d000 8eaa4000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eaa4000 8eaad000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eaad000 8eab3380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eab4000 8eac0000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eac0000 8eae1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eae1000 8eae9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eae9000 8eaf1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eaf1000 8eafc000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eafc000 8eb0a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eb0a000 8eb13000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eb13000 8eb29000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eb29000 8eb3d000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eb3d000 8eb83e80   avgtdix  avgtdix.sys  Mon Apr 04 17:53:24 2011 (4D9A3DD4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eb84000 8ebb6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ebb6000 8ebfe000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Apr 21 09:58:25 2011 (4DB03801)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ebfe000 8ebff700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97e30000 98034000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98050000 98059000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98070000 9807e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a1602000 a1623000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a1623000 a1642000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:24:39 2011 (4DBABC17)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a1642000 a167b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Jul 06 11:31:46 2011 (4E147FE2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a167b000 a1684000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:29 2008 (4791910D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a1684000 a169c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Apr 29 09:24:41 2011 (4DBABC19)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a169c000 a16c4000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Apr 29 09:25:09 2011 (4DBABC35)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a16c4000 a1713000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Feb 18 09:03:28 2011 (4D5E7C30)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a1713000 a171c200   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 14:25:54 2011 (4D9CB032)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a171d000 a1722580   AVGIDSShim AVGIDSShim.Sys Wed Feb 09 23:58:11 2011 (4D537063)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2c0e000 a2cec000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2cec000 a2cf6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2cf6000 a2d02000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jun 17 09:31:44 2011 (4DFB5740)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d02000 a2d06400   AVGIDSFilter AVGIDSFilter.Sys Wed Feb 09 23:58:08 2011 (4D537060)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d07000 a2d26300   AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSDriver.Sys Thu Apr 14 13:09:45 2011 (4DA72A59)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d27000 a2d35680   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 14:26:30 2011 (4D9CB056)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d3c000 a2d41900   MpKsl6aabede4 MpKsl6aabede4.sys Tue Mar 30 22:06:14 2010 (4BB2AE16)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d42000 a2d51000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Tue Sep 26 07:20:27 2006 (45190CFB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d51000 a2d5f000   usbaapl  usbaapl.sys  Thu Sep 16 22:19:02 2010 (4C92D016)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d5f000 a2d6d000   wpdusb   wpdusb.sys   Wed Sep 30 21:01:54 2009 (4AC3FF82)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d6d000 a2d81580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d82000 a2d94000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Unloaded modules:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b89c000 8b8ab000   Rtlh86.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  0000F000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d36000 a2d3c000   MpKsl95d5027[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00006000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea42000 8ea5a000   cdrom.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00018000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea42000 8ea5a000   cdrom.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00018000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847d1000 847de000   crashdmp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  0000D000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847de000 847e9000   dump_ataport[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  0000B000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847e9000 847f1000   dump_atapi.s[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00008000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eaa4000 8eaad000   kbdhid.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00009000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8baa8000 8bac0000   cdrom.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00018000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b921000 8b939000   cdrom.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00018000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]start    end        module name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8068b000 806d1000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ebb6000 8ebfe000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Apr 21 09:58:25 2011 (4DB03801)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a167b000 a1684000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:29 2008 (4791910D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80796000 8079e000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8079e000 807bc000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d07000 a2d26300   AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSDriver.Sys Thu Apr 14 13:09:45 2011 (4DA72A59)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847cd000 847d0f80   AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Tue Feb 22 00:21:35 2011 (4D6347DF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d02000 a2d06400   AVGIDSFilter AVGIDSFilter.Sys Wed Feb 09 23:58:08 2011 (4D537060)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a171d000 a1722580   AVGIDSShim AVGIDSShim.Sys Wed Feb 09 23:58:11 2011 (4D537063)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bbc1000 8bbfc100   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Thu Jan 06 23:35:29 2011 (4D269811)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea5a000 8ea66000   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Tue Mar 01 07:23:55 2011 (4D6CE55B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847c6000 847cc500   avgrkx86 avgrkx86.sys Wed Mar 16 10:05:26 2011 (4D80C3A6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eb3d000 8eb83e80   avgtdix  avgtdix.sys  Mon Apr 04 17:53:24 2011 (4D9A3DD4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea9d000 8eaa4000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80493000 8049b000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]817e4000 817fd000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 08:23:54 2011 (4D63B8EA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98070000 9807e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]804dc000 805bc000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8479c000 847bd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8049b000 804dc000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba00000 8ba0d000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847bd000 847c6000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bbaa000 8bbc1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Apr 14 10:59:03 2011 (4DA70BB7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8478b000 8479c000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb12000 8bb37000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba0e000 8ba4b000   dtsoftbus01 dtsoftbus01.sys Fri Jun 17 03:38:44 2011 (4DFB0484)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847dc000 847e4000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847d1000 847dc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847e4000 847ee000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84527000 845c7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Jan 20 08:50:57 2011 (4D383DC1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84764000 8478b000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]807ee000 807fe000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]807bc000 807ee000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea8d000 8ea96000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]844f4000 8450f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]827ca000 827fd000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b80f000 8b89c000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8baa8000 8bab8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eaad000 8eab3380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eaa4000 8eaad000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8175a000 817c7000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 15:53:31 2010 (4B804BCB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b903000 8b916000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80771000 80778000   intelide intelide.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84518000 84527000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b916000 8b921000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8040b000 80412000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]805bc000 805e6000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82a08000 82a79000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]81703000 81713000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]81608000 81623000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80412000 80482000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82bea000 82bf9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]845ec000 845f7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bab8000 8bac0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80786000 80796000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea66000 8ea8c800   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 14:25:55 2011 (4D9CB033)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d3c000 a2d41900   MpKsl6aabede4 MpKsl6aabede4.sys Tue Mar 30 22:06:14 2010 (4BB2AE16)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a1713000 a171c200   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 14:25:54 2011 (4D9CB032)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea42000 8ea57000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a1602000 a1623000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a1623000 a1642000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:24:39 2011 (4DBABC17)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a1642000 a167b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Jul 06 11:31:46 2011 (4E147FE2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a1684000 a169c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Apr 29 09:24:41 2011 (4DBABC19)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eaf1000 8eafc000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]806da000 806e2000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b939000 8b968000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82b84000 82baf000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba4b000 8ba55000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84755000 84764000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82a79000 82b84000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9cb000 8b9d6000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8173d000 81747000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9d6000 8b9f9000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba97000 8baa8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb4d000 8bb5b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eb84000 8ebb6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82baf000 82bea000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Apr 05 11:15:04 2010 (4BB9FE78)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d27000 a2d35680   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 14:26:30 2011 (4D9CB056)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eafc000 8eb0a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8e800000 8e80a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]82410000 827ca000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Jun 17 09:26:27 2011 (4DFB5603)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84604000 84714000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea96000 8ea9d000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b1e9000 8b1ed000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri May 20 23:57:55 2011 (4DD73843)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bac0000 8bae5000   nvhda32v nvhda32v.sys Tue May 10 05:41:00 2011 (4DC9082C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8a803000 8b1e9000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Aug 03 05:06:24 2011 (4E390F90)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]81713000 8173d000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb37000 8bb4d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80709000 80718000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]806e2000 80709000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80778000 80786000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2c0e000 a2cec000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bae5000 8bb12000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80482000 80493000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eb0a000 8eb13000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9b4000 8b9cb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b800000 8b80f000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b921000 8b935000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]845c7000 845dc000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb6e000 8bbaa000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eae1000 8eae9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eae9000 8eaf1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]816d3000 81703000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:45:24 2009 (49E02064)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]81747000 8175a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8e80b000 8ea41300   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed Feb 11 07:38:05 2009 (4992C6AD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d42000 a2d51000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Tue Sep 26 07:20:27 2006 (45190CFB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2cec000 a2cf6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eb29000 8eb3d000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8474d000 84755000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]81623000 816d3000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a16c4000 a1713000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Feb 18 09:03:28 2011 (4D5E7C30)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a169c000 a16c4000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Apr 29 09:25:09 2011 (4DBABC35)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]817c7000 817e4000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:25:08 2011 (4DBABC34)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b968000 8b9a9000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b935000 8b936380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84407000 844f4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Jun 17 09:33:20 2011 (4DFB57A0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2cf6000 a2d02000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jun 17 09:31:44 2011 (4DFB5740)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b9a9000 8b9b4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eb13000 8eb29000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]845dc000 845ec000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]98050000 98059000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8450f000 84518000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847f1000 847fc000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba55000 8ba62000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d51000 a2d5f000   usbaapl  usbaapl.sys  Thu Sep 16 22:19:02 2010 (4C92D016)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ebfe000 8ebff700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b8f4000 8b903000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ba62000 8ba97000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b8b6000 8b8f4000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b8ab000 8b8b6000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eab4000 8eac0000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eac0000 8eae1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80718000 80727000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80727000 80771000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]84714000 8474d000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bb5b000 8bb6e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b1ed000 8b1f9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]80602000 8067e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8067e000 8068b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]97e30000 98034000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]806d1000 806da000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d5f000 a2d6d000   wpdusb   wpdusb.sys   Wed Sep 30 21:01:54 2009 (4AC3FF82)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d82000 a2d94000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d6d000 a2d81580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Unloaded modules:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b89c000 8b8ab000   Rtlh86.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  0000F000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]a2d36000 a2d3c000   MpKsl95d5027[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00006000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea42000 8ea5a000   cdrom.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00018000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8ea42000 8ea5a000   cdrom.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00018000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847d1000 847de000   crashdmp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  0000D000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847de000 847e9000   dump_ataport[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  0000B000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]847e9000 847f1000   dump_atapi.s[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00008000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8eaa4000 8eaad000   kbdhid.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00009000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8baa8000 8bac0000   cdrom.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00018000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8b921000 8b939000   cdrom.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   ImageSize:  00018000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000000A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments cdd30f74 00000002 00000001 827cdede[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PEB NULL...[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][CPU Information][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]~MHz = REG_DWORD 1600[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,1,0,0,0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Identifier = REG_SZ x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2140  @ 1.60GHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,a3,0,0,0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Update Status = REG_DWORD 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MSR8B = REG_QWORD a300000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 0, Size=2224][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosMajorRelease = 5[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosMinorRelease = 19[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = 5.19[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 09/03/2007[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = Compaq-Presario[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemFamily = 103C_53316J[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemVersion =  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemSKU = GZ700AA#ABU[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BaseBoardManufacturer = ECS                                                            [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BaseBoardProduct = Livermore8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BaseBoardVersion = 1.0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CPUID:        "Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2140  @ 1.60GHz"[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     1600[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 1600[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][DMI Version - 0][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][2.0 Calling Convention - No][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Table Size - 2224 bytes][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] BIOS Version                  5.19[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] BIOS Starting Address Segment f000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] BIOS Release Date             09/03/2007[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] BIOS ROM Size                 80000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] BIOS Characteristics[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      04: - ISA Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      07: - PCI Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      09: - Plug and Play Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      10: - APM Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      14: - ESCD Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      15: - CD-Boot Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      16: - Selectable Boot Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      17: - BIOS ROM Socketed[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      19: - EDD Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      24: - 720KB Floppy Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      26: - Print Screen Device Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      27: - Keyboard Services Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      28: - Serial Services Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      29: - Printer Services Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      48: - System Vendor Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] BIOS Characteristic Extensions[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      00: - ACPI Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      01: - USB Legacy Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      04: - LS120-Boot Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      09: - Fn-Key NET-Boot Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      10: - Specification Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] BIOS Major Revision           5[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] BIOS Minor Revision           19[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] EC Firmware Major Revision    255[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] EC Firmware Minor Revision    255[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Manufacturer                  Compaq-Presario[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Product Name                  GZ700AA-ABU SR5228UK[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Version                        [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Serial Number                           [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Wakeup Type                   Power Switch[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] SKUNumber                     GZ700AA#ABU[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Family                        103C_53316J[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Manufacturer                  ECS                                                            [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Product                       Livermore8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Version                       1.0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Serial Number                                                      [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Asset Tag                                                          [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Feature Flags                 09h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      -263350584: - h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      -263350632: - [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console] Location                                                           [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Chassis Handle                0003h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Number of Child Handles       0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard                                                 [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Chassis Type                  Desktop[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Version                                                            [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Serial Number                                                      [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Asset Tag Number                                                   [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Bootup State                  Safe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Power Supply State            Safe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Thermal State                 Safe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Security Status               None[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] OEM Defined                   0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Height                        0U[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Number of Power Cords         1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Number of Contained Elements  0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Contained Element Size        0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Socket Designation            CPU 1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Processor Type                Central Processor[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Processor Family              01h - Other[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Processor Manufacturer        Intel            [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Processor ID                  fd060000fffbebbf[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Processor Version             Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2140  @ 1.60GHz     [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Processor Voltage             8dh - 1.3V[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] External Clock                200MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Max Speed                     1600MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Current Speed                 1600MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Status                        Enabled Populated[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Processor Upgrade             Other[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] L1 Cache Handle               0005h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] L2 Cache Handle               0006h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Serial Number                                       [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Asset Tag Number                                    [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Part Number                                         [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Socket Designation            L1-Cache[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Maximum Cache Size            0040h - 64K[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Installed Size                0040h - 64K[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Cache Speed                   0ns[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] System Cache Type             Data[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Socket Designation            L2-Cache[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Installed Size                0400h - 1024K[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Cache Speed                   0ns[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] System Cache Type             Instruction[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 20 - Handle 0007h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Error Correcting Capability   04h - None [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Maximum Memory Module Size    0ch - 4096MB[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Supported Speeds              0001h - Other [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Supported Memory Types        0500h - DIMM SDRAM [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Module Voltage         3.3V [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Number of Memory Slots        2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Slot Handle            0008h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Slot Handle            0009h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0008h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Socket Designation            DIMM0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Bank Connections              01h - 1 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Current Speed                 1ns[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Installed Size                0ah - 1024 [single bank][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Enabled Size                  0ah - 1024 [single bank][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Socket Designation            DIMM1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Bank Connections              45h - 5 4[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Current Speed                 69ns[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Installed Size                0ah - 1024 [single bank][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Enabled Size                  0ah - 1024 [single bank][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 000ah][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Number of Strings             32[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  1                            bid=74GBv3PrA2;PROD_MSWORKS;SFCHK;DLED;IS.N60d;ACPwrFail=Off;Cha[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  2                            n=Retail;CPUFan=On;DVDRW;LegacyFloppy=No;TVout=PAL;PCBRAND=Presa[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  3                            rio;OS=MSV;LScribe;Vos.P;PROD_MSOFFHST;MDVD_B;RC_B;FPA=HM;C_MAR;[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  4                            MUV_B;.ry;##HPCPC=00000000<9000000602000000042000025351413004000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  5                            0010001000;5;:0665<;85>18>1<2=1:<55>?4;;=?=19:<8494;>:8011<=3195[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  6                            3=?76?>378139;594701:=;34:;55;9128<7937==0<722<:<1:2489>:088=6:?[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  7                            1;2>8=8>12691>>286:9?;4454>3<3>89909>=738375;02951<;>=??2?70>75;[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  8                            04<815:33<20846?312127;?24876>7488457<0;0?39>9;?407;8;8;09>=;==>[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  9                            231>;?456:100000006;00000000002000840515?454=435<49434=234053475[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 10                            94>444?47535020000000000000000000000000000000000000000?24?41954<[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 11                            8?4243:463542:9034;??09<31;8951=>:><6>3291=35:7;:7?<0;=973478<4:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 12                            062629<>53103<<=4651<3499:7?769::98;357697=:3483>07=6;>1<1?<>7<8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 13                            17?5586>79?5:5?19<87:>=6507148017=835>552096;714776===1=59:5:9;7[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 14                            ?16>;910;6<?>4?;=21?;7975:6660><>729>:9<98<5<=991>7?7>[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 15                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 16                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 17                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 18                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 19                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 20                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 21                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 22                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 23                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 24                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 25                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 26                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 27                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 28                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 29                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 30                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 31                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] 32                             [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 000dh][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Use                           03h - System Memory[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Error Correction       03h - None[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Maximum Capacity              4194304KB[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Number of Memory Devices      2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 000eh][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Starting Address              00000000h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Ending Address                001fffffh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Array Handle           000dh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Partition Width               04[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 000fh][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Physical Memory Array Handle  000dh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Total Width                   64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Data Width                    64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Size                          1024MB[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Form Factor                   00h - Specification Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Device Set                    [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Device Locator                DIMM0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Bank Locator                  BANK0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Speed                         667MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Manufacturer                  2C00000000000000                          [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Serial Number                     [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Asset Tag Number                  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Part Number                   8HTF12864AY-667E1 [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0010h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Starting Address              00000000h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Ending Address                000fffffh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Device Handle          000fh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000eh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Partition Row Position        01[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Interleave Position           [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Interleave Data Depth         01[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0011h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Physical Memory Array Handle  000dh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Total Width                   64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Data Width                    64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Size                          1024MB[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Form Factor                   00h - Specification Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Device Set                    [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Device Locator                DIMM1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Bank Locator                  BANK1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Speed                         667MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Manufacturer                  2C00000000000000                          [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Serial Number                     [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Asset Tag Number                  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Part Number                   8HTF12864AY-667E1 [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0012h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Starting Address              00100000h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Ending Address                001fffffh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Memory Device Handle          0011h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000eh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Partition Row Position        01[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Interleave Position           [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Interleave Data Depth         01[/FONT]
```


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

You keep saying update, when ever i check it says this.... 

and yeah, AVG is removed. Cheers for that :]


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

It may be the latest version available through the Windows Update utility.
However thats just what it checks; The Windows library.

In order to get the latest update from the manufacturer, you need to visit the manufacturers webpage and manually download the latest driver from there.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Device Manager will always tell you it is updated.

Did you try the link in my prior post?

One thing I can guarantee is happening here - you have a 2006 XP-era NIC driver trying to communicate with 2010/11 Microsoft Vista SP2 networking related OS drivers -- which is causing problems.

Your NIC driver was written before Vista even came out.

​
*EDIT:* Sorry, Tim - didn't see you there!


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Each one i download is a Winrar file.
I can't even seem to find a "Run as Administrator" 
And yes, i did try the one you sent me...
Sorry for this.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

A Winrar file is a compressed archive with the files inside of it, so firstly you need to extract its content to a folder, and after that, run the installer.

Rightclick the file > Extract all/Extract to/Extract.
Once extracted, locate the "setup" file.
Rightclick that file > Run as administrator.


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Ah i see i see, I just failed at finding the "Setup" bit. 

Right i believe i did it it. 
Driver date "08/09/2011"
Driver version "6.250.908.2011"


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

That looks more like it. Keep an eye out and see if the problems still persists now.
If it does appear again, please run the script (once again hehe) and attach it your next reply!


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Will do :]
Seriously tho guys, Thanks for the help =]


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

No worries at all, it's what we're here for!


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Right.... this has completely confused me. I left my PC on for 24 hours + and it didn't happen once, instead Avg crashed me...:sigh:

then well, today it happens. 

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	116
BCP1:	85A2D510*
BCP2:	8C620152*
BCP3:	C000009A
BCP4:	00000004
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	768_1

The one's with the * changed, from my first post. Not sure if that means anything.

This will no doubt be my last post, unless something different has popped up, like Jcgriff2 said It's no doubt a hardware problem.


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Right.... lol. Two more have happened since i last posted.
This has kinda got me, still don't understand left my computer on for around 36 hours to do the Driver verifier thingy. and in that time it dident happen once.... but when i keep turning it off and on, it seems to happen non stop  this is stupid.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Bugcheck *0x116* = video TDR timeout; NVIDIA = probable cause

NVIDIA driver is current -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]1: kd> lmvm nvlddmkm[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]start    end        module name[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]8c00c000 8c9f2000   nvlddmkm T (no symbols)           [/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Loaded symbol image file: nvlddmkm.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Image name: nvlddmkm.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Timestamp:        Wed [COLOR=red]Aug 03[/COLOR] 05:06:24 [COLOR=red]2011[/COLOR] (4E390F90)[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  CheckSum:         009D77B2[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  ImageSize:        009E6000[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4[/FONT]
```
I see the same *0xc000009a* exceptions again - depleted paged pool

What apps are you running when the system BSODs? 

Windows Management Instrumentation shows low virtual memory usage - 21 MB - (at the time the jcgriff2 BSOD app was running) - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]AllocatedBaseSize=2346[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Caption=C:\pagefile.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentUsage=21[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description=C:\pagefile.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]InstallDate=20101202095133.783317+000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Name=C:\pagefile.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PeakUsage=[COLOR=red]21[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Status=[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]TempPageFile=FALSE[/FONT]
```
See what Furmark comes up with - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100356-video-card-stress-test-furmark.html?ltr=V

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

The programs i'm usually running pre - bsod is, Google chorme, World of warcraft, and ventrillo + Skype, msn. Is the main ones. 

But since it's graphics i guess its wow, but i did leave wow open the day i left my pc on.


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Right, i ran the test. 

Max GPU Temp: 105°C
Resolution: 1440x900 (W) - AA:0 samples
FPS: min:3, max:6, avg:4 - OPTIONS: XB FX DynBkg
System info
Renderer: NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 (10DE-0CA3, 1 GPU)
Drivers: 8.17.12.8026 (8-3-2011) - nvoglv32
Clocks: core:550MHz, mem:1000MHz, shader:1340MHz
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2140 @ 1.60GHz
CPU SPEED: 1600 MHz System Memory 2046 MB
OS: Windows Vista 32-bit build 6002 [Service Pack 2]


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Did you have BSODs before the video card swap?


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

Nah.
Screen did flash tho, back then. 5 - 10 secs.


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*



jcgriff2 said:


> before the video card swap?


Nah, the card never got replaced, just taken out, then put back in again. 
Maybe it's not in properly?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

If you could remove the card, and dust it off properly (Can of compressed air) in the PCI-E socket, just to make sure all connectors are fine. Also have a look at the socket on the motherboard and the graphics card, and see if you can find any visual damage. Also do the same thing with the RAM's.

*Please wear antistatic gear and take care while handling the hardware!*


----------



## Lolwhowtf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: PC shut's down daily. Locale ID: 2057*

I believe it was the graphic's card. I took it out, replaced it, but my screen dident regain signal. The fan was broken i do believe, currently useing the Chip that has been put into the motherboard. Thanks for the help. If / when i do obtain another graphic's card and the problem does carry on, should i repost here?


----------

